# different yang short form



## marlon (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoAa-xc6WEk&mode=related&search=

any thoughts?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## grydth (Jul 15, 2007)

You know, with the marked variances of speed in the performance, and with the explosive movements delivering strikes, it almost looked more Chen in nature.


----------



## count (Jul 15, 2007)

I liked it. I never learned any competition forms, but this looks like a good performance to me.:wink1:


----------



## East Winds (Jul 15, 2007)

marlon,

Yes, interesting!! I suspect that Katty Yang is related to Yang Jwing Ming and therefore is not a member of the current Yang family. I think the form owed much more to Chen that it did to Yang although most of the postures were from the Yang long form. (except perhaps for the "Cloud Hands" going in the opposite direction). 

Very best wishes


----------



## grydth (Jul 15, 2007)

East Winds said:


> marlon,
> 
> Yes, interesting!! I suspect that Katty Yang is related to Yang Jwing Ming and therefore is not a member of the current Yang family. I think the form owed much more to Chen that it did to Yang although most of the postures were from the Yang long form. (except perhaps for the "Cloud Hands" going in the opposite direction).
> 
> Very best wishes



You raise two interestinq questions, which I do not know the answers to.... What is/was the relationship between Yang Jwing Ming and the Yang family?
To what extent are either Yang Jwing Ming  or the Yang family being influenced by a surging Chen Family?


----------



## East Winds (Jul 15, 2007)

grydth,

As far as I know, there is no relationship between Yang Jwing Ming and the present Yang family. However, someone here might know differntly. As to the second question, your guess is as good as mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very best wishes


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jul 16, 2007)

grydth said:


> You raise two interestinq questions, which I do not know the answers to.... What is/was the relationship between Yang Jwing Ming and the Yang family?
> To what extent are either Yang Jwing Ming  or the Yang family being influenced by a surging Chen Family?



Firstly what i know of Yang Jwing Ming , is very little, his lineage of Taiji, is Taiwan based afaik, and even though it is Yang Taiji, the Long Form that he teaches, is quite different from the Yang Family Long Form.
I beleive the form that he teaches split at the same time that Yang ChengFu was teaching Taiji, or it was one of the same generation of students as Yang ChengFu, (somebody with a little bit more historical knowledge maybe able to help on that)
Now, when i say different, i do not mean that it doesnt resemble the Yang Family Form, in fact all the postures are there, in the same sequence, what is different is the way the movements are executed/expressed and also the way the linking movements from posture to posture, are performed.
Personally i have only ever seen footage of his style, my lineage is a little closer to the Yang Family, but the expression of the form is very different.

I dont think the Yang Family is influenced by the Chen in any way , the two styles may have common roots, but other than that not much.


----------



## Jin Gang (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the fa jing in the performance.  You always see yang style demonstrated very slowy, without any fa jing, basically qi gong.  But it's martial application must include that explosiveness, so it is good to see.  Chen style never removed the fa jing expressions from its forms, this is why it looks like Chen.  Chen and Yang styles obviously have a lot in common in terms of actual movements and applications, Yang was based on Chen style.  
  I like Yang Jwing Ming's style...he is good at explaining and demonstrating the generation and delivery of force "jing".  I think that is what this form is doing.  Demonstrating that "jing", which performing the form slowly is supposed to help you develop.


----------



## marlon (Jul 17, 2007)

yang jwing ming doing the form


----------



## East Winds (Jul 18, 2007)

This is an "invention" by Yang Jwing Ming. Why would you only have fajin in some of the postures, when Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan has fajin in ALL the postures?

Very best wishes


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 21, 2007)

I _think _it was something created for competition/demonstration.  From what I've seen, he would normally just adds the fajin expression into the long form techniques.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 21, 2007)

> I suspect that Katty Yang is related to Yang Jwing Ming


Yeah, she's his daughter.


----------



## East Winds (Aug 30, 2007)

Jin Gang,

If you think that Traditional Yang Family taijiquan has no Fa Jin or that the Fa Jin has been removed, then I'm afraid that you have an incomplete understanding of Yang style Taijiquan. I will concede however that many modern "Yang" style teachers do not know how to teach the form with Jins and that is where the misconception arises.

Very best wishes


----------

